# Dashur



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dahshur archaeological site, home of the first ever complete pyramid, is being plundered by vandals and thieves. Minister of State for Antiquities Mohamed Ibrahim expressed regret that the Tourism and Antiquities Police has insufficient forces to remove any encroachments on archaeological sites, saying that what complicated the situation is that the invaders are armed. "We will study a new mechanism to compel people not to encroach upon the archaeological area," he said. Dahshur is a royal necropolis located in the desert on the west bank of the Nile almost 40 kilometres south of Cairo. It is known for its several pyramids, two of which belong to King Senefru, the founder of the 4th Dynasty and father of King Khufu, along with other pyramids and tombs of the Middle Kingdom, including the Black Pyramid of Amenemhat III and the White Pyramid of Amenemhat II. It also has the 600 feddan wide lake of King Farouk which is filled in September, attracting different species of birds from all over the world.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Egyptians are good at destroying their own heritage for a few bucks.....
They've been doing it to the Red Sea reefs for years!!


----------

